# 4 x Michelin 215 70 15c tyres for £500 ??



## charliebarnwell (Aug 16, 2006)

Just been quoted this from my local tyre fitter, does this sound about right? Should I wait until I go over to Belgium next month?

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Charlie

check out these people & compare the price you've been given

tyre shopper

normally very good prices, I bought some tyres for my car from them - they use National Tyres for fitting, and normally cheaper than what National can do directly. 8)


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

If they are the new Agilis campers the price is fine.
My local man fitted mine at £120 each.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi we had our tyres through Tyre Shopper, thanks for the link Mike, it is part of National Tyre company to sell tyres on the internet, we had ours done in Cambridge when we were going away for a few days, and very pleased with them, we had 4 tyres all done in under an hour. We went in to Q D and they had the silver screen covers what you put in your windscreen for 50p each so we brought 4 and Jane has made wheel covers out of them to keep the sun light off, so maybe they might last longer, we have friends in Spain and tyres only last 2 years. Bob.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

Hello,

www.mytyres.co.uk

Now updated so easier to get fitted.
You can also check the Beligian Prices (change country flag)

Why Michelin?

I highly recomend the Bridgestone R630's
Nothing Wrong with Yokohoma
Semperit are good, a second brand of Continental

Hope this helps?

Trev.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

www.mytyres.co.uk is showing Michelin Agilis at £102 each. Get the local tyre station to fit for £20 all in. Is there a saving to be made?

OR do you go for the easy life and pay for the convenience of not having to order, and organise fitting, yourself ?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

In May I paid £335 for four Conti Vanco 225 70 R15C fitted at Kwik-Fit. Might be worth checking their web site for a price.

Not quite the same size as yours but I doubt the price varies.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

With help from 'virtual' UncleNorm (never met him but obviously an excellent chap!) I'm in the middle of sorting out some new tyres for my 6 yr old Pollensa and having re-read various threads, benefitted a lot from this one and looking at various web sites (all revealed by MHF!!! £10 a bargain or what!) I'm working on £100 per corner as a guide price - fully fitted, valves, balancing and VAT. More than that and I'm expecting a very special tyre, probably a 'motorhome special' with excellent crits.

Less than that and I'm going to settle for a 'good mid-range tyre' recommended by a local tyre fitter who I've used for many years and trust.

Question for me is: What do I need? I don't go more than 75mph in it and usually cruise at 65 on Mways. In really wet conditions I would drive more slowly and I probably won't do ice/snow type stuff. New tyres will almost certainly 'age out' before they 'wear out' so really hard wearing characteristic probably not too important. The van is stored locally and used at least every two weeks all year and it isn't often, if ever, fully loaded.

I'm off to see the local guy for the chat which he offered during phone call a few minutes ago and he will give me a range of quotes for 4 215x75 R16 113/111R. I post back with outcomes.

I'm sure internet and separate fitting will always be cheaper but I can't be bothered with the hassle to be honest.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi all

Just returned from www.tyrecaresthelens.co.uk my local tyre guy and after discussion got fitted with:

4 Nexen CP321 8 ply valves & balanced + VAT for £292.34 all in so that's less than £100 per corner.

Will call in first thing tomorrow after 30 miles clocked for wheel nuts to be torque checked as part of service.They also checked the spare which was OK, holding pressure, and not thought to be worth changing yet.

If they disintegrate after a few trips I'll go back to have my nuts checked!

I don't think its too much of a gamble, Nexen seem to be well thought of as a value for money reliable product, even though I'd never heard of them.

I'll let you know how they perform.

For what its worth tyre guy recommended use of AA (or such) to change wheels in event of puncture (I've never had one on the mh), especially rear wheels, as he reckoned it was a bit of a job and 'thats what we pay AA fee for anyway'.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fitting*



Jagman said:


> With help from 'virtual' UncleNorm (never met him but obviously an excellent chap!) I'm in the middle of sorting out some new tyres for my 6 yr old Pollensa and having re-read various threads, benefitted a lot from this one and looking at various web sites (all revealed by MHF!!! £10 a bargain or what!) I'm working on £100 per corner as a guide price - fully fitted, valves, balancing and VAT. More than that and I'm expecting a very special tyre, probably a 'motorhome special' with excellent crits.
> 
> Less than that and I'm going to settle for a 'good mid-range tyre' recommended by a local tyre fitter who I've used for many years and trust.
> 
> ...


Hello,

You can get the prices from mytyres.co.uk fully fitted!?

Where are you in the NW, anywhere near Poynton?

Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Nexen*



Jagman said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just returned from www.tyrecaresthelens.co.uk my local tyre guy and after discussion got fitted with:
> 
> ...


Hello again,

Nexen can be found on the internet, Korean. Reasonable quality tyres branded under different names for instance Roadstone.

We have a set of Roadstone Eurowin (Nexen) winter tyres. Superb grip, the only downside is very very soft sidewalls.

Click Line for Nexen Korea

Trev.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Trev

We are between St.Helens and Ormskirk so not that far from Poynton, even nearer when visitng John Lewis which always results in money being spent!

Very first impressons of new tyres: less road noise so van definitely quieter and we both think it feels as though the ride is more comfortable, but this might just be 'psychological' at this stage. (Car runs better when its clean syndrome). Only done 30 miles so these are very early impressions.

Thanks for tip re. sidewalls - I'll try to treat the tyres with respect re. kerbs etc.

Thanks for your interest and comments.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Quieter, and more comfortable, because you are now on NEW rubber, not something that has hardened over several years. 

Your mission is now complete. Relax and enjoy!! :lol:


----------



## charliebarnwell (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks for all the posts, glad I asked you guys, there are a lot of options out there. 
My MOT station said there was nothing wrong with my Michelin even though the side walls were cracked.....said it was the norm with Michelin! plenty of tread left, think I will check the price in Belgium next month and replace anyway. 
Got to get it below £100 per corner!!

Charlie


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Charlie!



> My MOT station said there was nothing wrong with my Michelin even though the side walls were cracked.....


I have to say I'm shocked by such advice! :evil:

There was some reason why you started this thread. Could it be that you were not happy with your present tyres which have cracked side walls?!

Let's put it this way: If one of your cracked tyres goes POP as you plod along towards Belgium, you're gonna feel a right Charlie! And who else will be in your motorhome at the time? What value do you put on their welfare?

This story parallels with the heart attack victim being told not to worry because it's indigestion! Great!! :evil:

Please link to my own close call story:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-32111-.html

Please take a leaf out of Jagman's book and change those tyres before you wreck your hols.


----------



## charliebarnwell (Aug 16, 2006)

absolutely right UncleNorm, just ordered 4 from mytyres.co.uk £102. 

Sometimes I cant see the wood for the tree's. 

Cheers all 

Charlie


----------

